# Four Horses Die in a Fire in Stevenage after thieves try to steal Quadbike



## winchester (3 October 2012)

I am speechless this is terrible, 

http://www.hertfordshiremercury.co....-tackle-blaze-at-Walkern-stables-03102012.htm


----------



## elliefiz (3 October 2012)

i know the lady who owned these horses. Such a heartbreaking thing to happen. She is a prolific name on the coloured showing circuit and her top horse has sadly died. Terrible tragedy.


----------



## CaleruxShearer (3 October 2012)

Cannot even begin to describe how shocked I am. My horses are half a mile down the road when I'm not at uni


----------



## perfect11s (3 October 2012)

I would be nice to Catch these scumbags and feed them to pigs  or atleast give them a good beating and dump them a few hunded miles away...


----------



## Hunters (3 October 2012)

It is terrible news.


----------



## louised1henry (3 October 2012)

RIP poor ponies. They must of been so scared. Hate to say it but I doubt they will catch the low lifes that did it, all over a flaming quad bike. they could of done the right thing and let them out the stables instead of leaving them to perish. 

Cant imagine how she feels. so sad.


----------



## millhouse (3 October 2012)

Terrible.  Rest in peace poor horses.


----------



## jakkibag (3 October 2012)

Was truly shocked when i heard this morning, can't imagine what they must be going through, RIP Parkdene Music Man, and the other ponies tragically lost.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (4 October 2012)

scum all for what NOTHING..

 poor ponies RIP little ones 
 I am speechless I hope something bad happens to them . struck by Lightning would do.


----------



## Pedantic (5 October 2012)

perfect11s said:



			I would be nice to Catch these scumbags and feed them to pigs  or atleast give them a good beating and dump them a few hunded miles away...
		
Click to expand...

Feed them the pigs


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 October 2012)

sadly when you google the rd there are pictures of 4 little ponies in the field  I wonder if it is them!!?


----------



## DeaDea (5 October 2012)

The owner must be heartbroken :'(
So sad when a burglary, attempted or not, turns out with someones loved one, human or animal, getting hurt or worse  just no need.


----------



## Cuffey (6 October 2012)

A Facebook group has been set up to gather information on criminal activity in the area to see if other break ins could be related
These people MUST be caught before they endanger life again

http://www.facebook.com/groups/448255515218370/


----------



## LittleBlackMule (6 October 2012)

Somebody has posted a tribute to Music Man, along with photos of the poor little ponies that died with him:

http://parkdenemusicman.co.uk/

Absolutely devastating


----------



## Meandtheboys (6 October 2012)

Heartbreaking............


----------



## landowner (1 January 2013)

Disgraceful. Evil.

My farm quad was nicked recently in the same area. So wrong.


----------

